# Getting them to commit



## MoonEyes (Dec 2, 2013)

Was out yesterday from about 11 - 430. Had a tons of fish on my aqua view coming in steelhead, browns, and a few pike too. I was using a combination of things started with spawn, switched to spoons, tried some gulp, and finally tried some jig raps. Wish I would have grabbed minnows. Only ended up with one brown 16in and it cam on spawn when i was just setting it on the bottom. My questions is how do you get the fish to commit once they come in? I was jigging more erratically until a fish would come in and I would slow down and try a combination of things but they would just swipe at in and swim by. Any help would be great because I had plenty of fish come and check me out so maybe I need lighter line I was using 6lb. The brown i did catch had two minnows hanging out of its mouth!! Good luck out there


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm not sure about trout but have been researching online about ice fishing them. It seem you did right by slowing down on your presentation as the fish came in, light flutters seem to be key at this point when using jigging techniques. But have also read at other times keeping the bait away and not slowing is key too. Seems the rainbow like it basically dead sticking, and browns are more aggressive towards baits. Quite is also a major roll in catching trout through the ice. I want to here what others say and can't wait to get on my local trout lake to try some techniques I inquired.


----------



## MoonEyes (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeh Chrome I was trying to just vibrate sometimes too similar to a technique I use on crappies and gills sometimes didn't seem to work. I was using a jig head and 2 in orange worm it really made some fish swipe aggressively so maybe i just had my aqua view too close? I had nothing on my auto fisherman and tip up I had out. I changed the bait on those every 30 minutes. Wish I woulda brought minnows just for a variety.


----------



## DoninNe (Jan 24, 2008)

The stocker rainbows here absolutely LOVE minnows. I even had them hitting my tip ups with large minnows on them.


----------



## liwak1kc (Jan 26, 2013)

Where were you at mooneyes? I'm just curious because my goal this year is a steelhead through the ice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

I know for lake trout I usually start reeling up and the fish will chase and grab it. I would imagine steel head would do the same but have never ice fished for them. I reel up fast . They nail it hard.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I think it's been weather or moon phase. One day I counted over 30 walleye come check my set up out and only one taker. Tried everything. If they ain't biting they ain't biting. Bluegill fishing this week has been tough for me too. Mark lots of fish and even see them down the hole, but tough bite.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice Brown there Moon!!! Merry Christmas.

-Bob


----------



## MoonEyes (Dec 2, 2013)

Got out again on Saturday and convinced a few buddies to come with me this time and man did we hammer them. Got 5 browns and 1 rainbow. All on jig rods except for one on tip up. Had 3 break off on jig rods and quick a few drops on the tip ups. Had one double that was just a blast. Really makes a difference having a the auto fisherman as opposed to regular tip ups. Seems like if ur not right next to a tip up when it goes off they drop it as soon as they feel tension. Anyways had a blast caught all fish by ten or so and then nothing the rest of the day except cold beer and pan fried duck breast. Thats livin haha. Kept 3 for the smoker and let the other 3 go. I have a really funny video of one of the browns on a jig rod will post when i get a chance. Tight lines and merry xmas everybody.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sweet pics moon way to hammer them!!! I'd love to hit some of those on the hard water to bad no opportunities for that here in se mich.... I have to make a trip over by you.. Maybe this wknd


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice looking fish man congrats, makes me want to get after some of them too.
Gatorman there are opportunities for fish like those in the harbors throughout the thumb although the success rate may not be as great.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

That's what I've heard chrome but never taken the time to hit it not really familar with anywhere up there besides harbor beach. Would be a good plan one wknd I'd really like to try it. Big fish through the ice don't get much better. If you ever decide to hit the thumb after some chrome let me know I'd love to get some knowledge on that!


----------



## MoonEyes (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeh Gatorman I fish the PM and Little Manistee every spring and summer will let you know when. I know me and some buddies are doing a two hearted trip but that will be late spring. Happy Holidays everybody.


----------



## ZachEno (Nov 24, 2012)

Great job MoonEyes. I have always wanted to catch those through the ice. What is your typical set up? I would love to try for those over on this side of the state.


----------



## MoonEyes (Dec 2, 2013)

Zach we have been using a combination of hair jigs and regular jigs tipped with anything from minnows, wax worms, gulp, spawn and assorted plastics. Seems like everyday is different one day they want minnows one day spawn and the next plastics. But we have also been running auto's and tip ups with spawn and minnows. If u have the cash autos are the way to go with trout through the ice. As far as tackle I run 5 to 6ft leaders of 6lb test ad then I have another rod with 4lb for those finicky fish. My rods are just panfish rods need to upgrade those but maybe next year bought the autos this year and they are a bit pricey but worth it.


----------



## ZachEno (Nov 24, 2012)

Appreciate the info...


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

MoonEyes said:


> Zach we have been using a combination of hair jigs and regular jigs tipped with anything from minnows, wax worms, gulp, spawn and assorted plastics. Seems like everyday is different one day they want minnows one day spawn and the next plastics. But we have also been running auto's and tip ups with spawn and minnows. If u have the cash autos are the way to go with trout through the ice. As far as tackle I run 5 to 6ft leaders of 6lb test ad then I have another rod with 4lb for those finicky fish. My rods are just panfish rods need to upgrade those but maybe next year bought the autos this year and they are a bit pricey but worth it.


Are you jigging or still fishing (or both) your hair jigs minnow/plastic combination? I am wanting to go try some harbors on this side of the state if I can get my partners to go.


----------



## MoonEyes (Dec 2, 2013)

Were just jigging the hair jigs. Tip ups and Autofisherman were running combinations of spawn or minnows with beads and different colored hooks.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

When we had fishable numbers of browns and steel in Higgins, I used minnows and wigglers.

I dont know if this will help you out......On Higgins lake the common method for lakers is pounding the bottom with a heavy jig. With the intention of stirring up some silt. Drop it to the bottom, a pulsating lift to 3' and drop to bottom. The commotion on bottom excites them.

Of couse the best advice in my opinion would be live smelt in the 3-4" range.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks a lot Mooneye for the information can't wait to head out to the harbors on this side.

You too Swampbuck thank you I have a lake close by with lakers,splake and rainbow in it and have been trying to get as much info for lake trout too. Pound bottom to get them coming in then pull away if no strike is indicated and allow tem to chase it up. Sound about right for lake trout?


----------

